# Best heat press for plastisol transfers



## Dc5887 (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm looking to purchase a heat press for plastisol transfers that around the size of 16 x 20. Could anybody recommend one that is reliable in the $500-$1000 price range?


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

I spent a little more than that and am glad to have digital timer w/auto release, pressure, & heat readout. If one's going to wing it, then you don't need these things but if you want to go by the book, they are nice. I find myself from time to time trying to do 2-3 things at once and it's nice for the auto release to get me back on track.

Press is your main tool, best transfers in the world won't be worth a darn if you have pressing problems.


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

I picked up a second hand 16x20 Insta swingaway off EBay . I would look for a good secondhand press from a well known brand . Before that I had a cheap Chinese press and it was garbage with uneven heat .


----------



## Dc5887 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the great advice I really appreciate you taking the time out to respond


----------



## Dc5887 (Sep 23, 2013)

Would a hotronix sg-01 for $700 be a good price?


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

Double that price and you can get a new name brand press with a fair a mount of bells, then you know what you got. On used, make sure it's 110 unless you got 220 hook up's. Sorry don't know anything on the model your looking at.


----------



## Dc5887 (Sep 23, 2013)

Quick question if I live in a apartment how do I convert to a 110volt or 220 volt for my heat press. I have no idea what that means honestly.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

110 is what most things in your apart run off of, if not all of them. 220 is for higher voltage needs like electric ovens, electric cloths dryers, electric water heaters, some A/C units. I'd say be sure it's 110 volt so you can plug it into about any outlet (110 plug in won't fit into a 220 outlet so you can goof that up) at your apartment along with packing it up and going to a fair, arts show, new location, .... I got 220 at my shop but purchased a 110 press and I have taken it to an softball tourney to make shirts which is handy vs having 220. I hope this helps you out.


----------



## Dc5887 (Sep 23, 2013)

That did help. Thanks


----------

